# Switching from St. Croix. Need suggestions.



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Have been a St. Croix fan boy for the past couple of years. Absolutely love the weight and sensitivity. Unfortunately, had the upper 12" of my Avid snap off on a cast out of nowhere on a recent fishing trip. After reading multiple forums, this appears to be a common issue with their avid series rods and they haven't seemed to address the issue. I was told when I purchased the rod from FFF that it was completely covered for 15 years I believe. After contacting customer service, I found out they'd gladly replace the rod for an 80$ charge. In my opinion., this is unacceptable for a rod that costs that much. I've babied that rod since i bought it. I'd have no issue paying the price if it was my fault, but since this is a common issue that has obviously been happening to a lot of people, the fault is on St. Croix. I'm going to bite the bullet this time and pay to have a new rod shipped, but told them I'd be taking my business elsewhere in the future. It's a shame because I love their rods, but shouldn't have to pay a 1/4 of what a new rod costs because of a defect they refuse to fix. Looking for suggestions and opinions on brands.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems to be the way company's do business anymore. Had the same luck with a Fenwick Ice rod last year. Heard a snap while setting a hook on a Lake Trout. Rod splintered at the top guide. Drag was set right didn't exceed line poundage. Rod had a lifetime warranty. They wanted $18 to replace it. I have used $18 rods that wouldn't have broke in the first place. Really liked the rod but if they can't back their product For the extra money they charge. I will look else where. It was only the second time I used the rod and still had my receipt.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Out of pure curiosity what model of Avid?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sonder said:


> Out of pure curiosity what model of Avid?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> it's a 6"6 medium/fast model # Q106767.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I have an old AS90MHF2 and I have found it to be bullet proof from Maine to Cincinnati. Have they changed their blanks over the years and there warranty program? If they have I will not look forward in replacing the old girl.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sonder said:


> I have an old AS90MHF2 and I have found it to be bullet proof from Maine to Cincinnati. Have they changed their blanks over the years and there warranty program? If they have I will not look forward in replacing the old girl.


Not sure, as this is my first, and most likely last St. Croix. I talked to someone though that had a different model Avid and the same exact thing happened to him. Same length" of tip broke off and everything. They know it's an issue!!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

might look into Edge rods by Loomis, depending on their warranty.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

dude that sucks good luck


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rainshadow blanks.?..... go custom


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ark denali powell fenwick. I have only ever had to have fenwick and denali warranty rods. The only reason the fenwick took so long was because of the rona


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

owned a bunch of st coix avids, I haven't ever had an issue unless is was user error. 12in from the tip is a common area for weights and lures to bang into, bot saying that was your issue though. If you are switching brands, I think the new industry standard is for the pro rated return. I have slowly switched to Loomis rods and like them a little better because of the reduced weight.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I hate hearing that. I’d find it difficult to believe any rod line combo is more sensitive than my st Croix ecs70lf rod with 6# stren magnathin line. I’d try another combo if someone pointed one out but until then I’m hooked.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

How long have you owned it? If it's a manufacturer defect they will fail within the first few times using it, after that it's usually user error in some way even without realizing it. I own a bunch of st. Croix and never had an issue. All rod companies have failures. That being said, I like ark, g loomis, dobyns, megabass, and kistler


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

In my experienced opinion. Do not switch over to fenwicks. I live fenwicks but every single one I have bought the last 10 years have broke one way or another.
I've said in other posts. I purchase all st.croix premier s now. I've bought 4 in 12 years an they are all in good shape to this day.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have purchased 9 Kistler Heliums & KLX casting rods in the last few years, and they are definately my favorite!
Needed some new spinning gear and picked up a few different Dobyns, 13 Fishing and Powell rods. Liking them all


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I started getting Dobyns a couple years ago and really like them. A couple of the Fury models that are good for a budget and I got a Champion XP this winter that I’ve only had out once but can say the sensitivity is pretty great.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes the Dobyn Furys are strong rods, and built well. I have 2, and a Champ XP. I really like the straight cork grip on the Champ.
Will be buying more



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Price isn't relative to quality anymore. I have known several people that can easily afford the price, and have switched over to other rods due to similar reasons. Ark has some nice rods that are reasonably priced. I feel that, if I am going to pay over $200. for a rod ,I would like a warranty that is reasonably worth the repair or replacement. I did St Croix's upgrade offer once and it turned out to be a downgrade instead.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I did a inshore TFO warrenty replacement , I checked it over when received and I could have wrapped the guides that good or better,(being a beginner) plus the spine was a quarter off


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> I did a inshore TFO warrenty replacement , I checked it over when received and I could have wrapped the guides that good or better,(being a beginner) plus the spine was a quarter off


Quality has went downhill with everything else.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

A marketing strategy, is making a good (temporary) product, and then drop quality control along with a three to four percent price reduction. 
Before people actually put two and two together, they have an assortment of junk products!
However, they will continue to chase after a better product.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess the traditional competitor to St Croix is G Loomis. According to the lots of research I did before a purchase, the Loomis E6X is pretty much a direct alternative to the Avid. I have an Avid but no E6X yet so I can’t compare the two unfortunately. I will say that I have a Daiwa Tatula Bass spinning rod and while it may not be quite as sensitive as the Avid, it’s a quite sturdy rod with amazing balance and an ergonomic cork that compliments my grip style far better than any Croix I have (hand in front of the reel sort of like a pistol grip) which makes it a joy to use all day. The big drawback is it’s not made in the USA like the Croix and Loomis are, if that matters to you. Products are made by people, not countries, after all. Plus, it’s not like there’s many reels made in the USA to go with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

The Loomis E6 rod is nothing special IMO. 

St Croix makes some great rods, but seems like they were not able to hold their ground when alot of the new manufacturers surfaced and were starting to do well. Seems like they are still only popular in the Great Lakes region.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a week apart 2 st. croix rods break a week apart...Unbelievable...One was lifting a crappie out of water.The other was working a crankbait...They told me I shouldn't lift fish in the boat,should use a net... I paid to have them send new ones but no more....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Have been a St. Croix fan boy for the past couple of years. Absolutely love the weight and sensitivity. Unfortunately, had the upper 12" of my Avid snap off on a cast out of nowhere on a recent fishing trip. After reading multiple forums, this appears to be a common issue with their avid series rods and they haven't seemed to address the issue. I was told when I purchased the rod from FFF that it was completely covered for 15 years I believe. After contacting customer service, I found out they'd gladly replace the rod for an 80$ charge. In my opinion., this is unacceptable for a rod that costs that much. I've babied that rod since i bought it. I'd have no issue paying the price if it was my fault, but since this is a common issue that has obviously been happening to a lot of people, the fault is on St. Croix. I'm going to bite the bullet this time and pay to have a new rod shipped, but told them I'd be taking my business elsewhere in the future. It's a shame because I love their rods, but shouldn't have to pay a 1/4 of what a new rod costs because of a defect they refuse to fix. Looking for suggestions and opinions on brands.


Hey Heavy Metal, 

We carry St. Croix at the shop and I think they make amazing rods. With that being said, I can understand your frustration. I moved to Century Rods a few years ago and have never looked back. They are around the same price point as the higher end St. Croixs ($400-$650) and are made in small batch manufacturing. They have a one year warranty, which is less than St. Croix, but the vast majority of their rods are made of Graphene, which severely reduces the issue of a rod breaking. If you haven't looked into Graphene, I highly recommend it. It is basically a super material, like titanium. These are the lightest and most durable rods that I have ever used. In testing, they have caught 70# tuna on a 6'6" rod made to throw a 1/4oz-1oz bait. These are made in the Outer Banks of NC, and can be built custom for the same retail price if need be (they can do an acid wrap even-and all guides are titanium). 

With that being said, Mr. Loomis hasn't worked for Shimano in quite some time and he has his own company now, so I would steer away from G-Loomis. They're not the same as what they used to be. 
If we can help in any way with any more questions, you can message us here or email the shop and well be glad to give any advice we can.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't know what kind of fishing you mainly do but Cashion makes great rods, and they are made in the US. Their new Icon series is very nice, and the elite series rods are great rods also. I own all Dobyns rods and I love them also but their warranty is almost the same as ST Croix, just $20 less to get a new one for a broken one. I am not real sure what the warranty on the Cashion rods are but a buddy of mine has never had a problem with the customer service and raves about the people that work there and their rods.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Have been a St. Croix fan boy for the past couple of years. Absolutely love the weight and sensitivity. Unfortunately, had the upper 12" of my Avid snap off on a cast out of nowhere on a recent fishing trip. After reading multiple forums, this appears to be a common issue with their avid series rods and they haven't seemed to address the issue. I was told when I purchased the rod from FFF that it was completely covered for 15 years I believe. After contacting customer service, I found out they'd gladly replace the rod for an 80$ charge. In my opinion., this is unacceptable for a rod that costs that much. I've babied that rod since i bought it. I'd have no issue paying the price if it was my fault, but since this is a common issue that has obviously been happening to a lot of people, the fault is on St. Croix. I'm going to bite the bullet this time and pay to have a new rod shipped, but told them I'd be taking my business elsewhere in the future. It's a shame because I love their rods, but shouldn't have to pay a 1/4 of what a new rod costs because of a defect they refuse to fix. Looking for suggestions and opinions on brands.


How old is the rod?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> How old is the rod?


2 years. Used very very little.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My TFO was old, and my fault, but they have a no questions asked warrenty (I told them it was my fault) for about 80.00 I got the replacement 210.00 rod..... bought it 2nd hand more for the reel on it (Diawa steez spinner), haven't fished the replacement.... they didn't have it in stock the med/heavy replacement , so agreed to the medium ..... but the quality , I can't brag on either (spine & guide wrapping) I would never buy one off the shelf new now..... I can have or find customs for the 200.00 price range better made (depending on the builder)


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sucks, worst case is you pay the full 80 for replacement (but still cheaper than a new one). Best case they look at it and deem it a manufacturing defect and replace it for free and your only out the shipping cost. All warranties are different and not equal. So far the best company warranty I've had to deal with personally is Henry. I've never been more impressed with a company's warranty service.


----------

